# Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April







*Glasaalschmuggel - spanische und griechische Behörden und Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen​*Quelle:
https://www.europol.europa.eu/newsr...for-smuggling-glass-eels-worth-eur-10-million

Ist auf Englisch, die deutsche Übersetzung (Rechtsklick, "Übersetzung in Deutsch aktivieren" ist allerdings da lesbar und verständlich).

Demnach wurden von griechischen und spanischen Behörden, unterstützt von Europol und Eurojust, 17 Personen festgenommen, die im Verdacht stehen, über 10 Tonnen Glasaal aus der EU nach China geschmuggelt zu haben.

Zudem wurden laut Bericht noch 2 Tonnen Aale im Wert von 2 Millionen Euro zusammen mit Datenspeichern, Dokumenten, Luxuswagen, 1 Million Euro in Bar- und Goldbarren, beschlagnahmt.

Wenn man jetzt daran denkt, dass Baden-Württemberg Aalangeln teilweise komplett verboten hat, und hier tonnenweise Glasaal geschmuggelt wird, ist es doch kein Wunder, wenn Angler sauer sind auf ihre unfähigen Verbände und die anglerfeindliche Politik.

Hoffen wir, dass dieser Erfolg der Behörden durch die Festnahmen nachher auch in Verurteilungen vor Gericht münden wird.

Mir sind solch tätige Behörden tausendmal lieber als die Theoretiker in Verbänden und Politik.

Danke an die europäischen Polizeibehörden, die dies alles ermöglichten!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## elmshorner69 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

Was passiert mit den Aalen wenn sie noch leben werden sie frei gelassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

Gute Frage - geht aber aus dem Artikel nicht hervor.


----------



## cafabu (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

:kEuropol weiter so:k


----------



## iXware (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

@elmshorner69
die beschlagnahmten Tier verschwinden sicherlich in einer Aservatenkammer bis zu den Gerichtsterminen als Beweismittel...


aber mal was ernstaftes: 10t-Glasaale... das hört sich eigentlich nicht so viel an... wenn wir Deutschen angeblich schon jedes Jahr über 3000 Tonnen Aal essen (ok ausgewachsene Tiere). Wenn 3500 Glasaale ca. 1kg wiegen, dann sind 10t so ca. 35Millionen Tiere.... so ein Aalweibchen soll so 1..1,5Mio Eier beim Laichen  abgeben. Ich konnte leider keine Zahlen darüber finden wieviel Larven die ganze Reise und die ganzen Larvenstadien überstehen... Nehmen wir mal an, es kommen so 5% der Larven bis  zum Glasaalstadium durch, dann relativieren sich die 10t schon wieder. Das wäre - wenn ich mich nicht verschätze - der Nachwuchs von 560 Aalen... selbst wenn nur 1% der Aaleier die Reise und umwandlung schaffen, dann wäre das der Nachwuchs von 2800 Aalweibchen. Wie groß ist denn die Anzahl der Aale die jedes Jahr laichen? 
In der Eu durften 2006 ca 100T Glasaal legal gefangen werden - Mitte der 90er ware es noch 900t die legal gefangen werden durften.
ich bin mir sicher, der Gewässerverbau und die Wasserkraftwerke machen mehr Schaden, als der Handel mit Glasaalen. Wieviel Jungaale werden eigentlich durch unseren ganz speziellen Freund, den Kormoran gefressen? Ok, illegale Fänge und Schmuggel ist ejtzt nicht ide feine Art, aber wenn durch die senkung der Fangmengen der Glasaale der Preis von 80€ auf über 1000€ steigt und die Hälfte der gefangenen Glasaale nach Asien in Mastbetriebe geliefert wird ist doch logisch, daß sich ein Schwarzmarkt entwickelt.

Kann mir jemand erklären, was für einen Einfluß das auf die gesamte Population des Europäischen Aals haben könnte?

Jetzt wurde eine Gruppe von 17 GlasaalSchmugglern dingfest  gemacht... das werden aber nicht die einzigen sein, die das im großen  Stiel machen. Aber warum gibt es diese Art von Schmuggelei eigentlich? vielleicht weil , die Glasaalpreise so nach oben geschossen sind? ne Steigernung auf das 12,5-Fache des preises in den 90ern? das ist schon heftig... da ist es kein Wunder, wenn illegal gefischt und geschmuggelt wird.

1kg Glasaal soll so für den Endkunden um die 1000€ kosten - hab ich gerade gelesen. Das ist schon ne Hausnummer. Da muß man schon ganz schön überzeugt davon sein, daß die Glasaale auch wirklich bei was auch immer helfen... Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß nicht alle der illegal gehandelten Aale zu Suppe verarbeitet werden, sondern ein großer Teil wird sicherlich auch in die Aufzuchtbetriebe in Asien gehen um den Gewinn zu steigern.

ich glaub ich hab zu viel Zeit zum Nachdenken... aber je mehr ich nachdenke recherchiere und heir schreibe um so verwirrender wird alles für mich. kann mir jemand helfen meine Gedanken zu ordnen? Was bedeutet "Rekrutierung von Glasaalen"  warum kann man irgendwelche Statistiken erstellen ohne wirkliche Daten zu haben (siehe fischbestände.portal-fischerei.de)? 

https://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article789922/Der-Glasaal.html
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/dokumente_aalresolution.html
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Beste-Glasaal-Saison-seit-15-Jahren
https://fischbestaende.portal-fisch...faostock&sgroup_id=28&farea_id=6&stock_id=718
http://www.iksr.org/uploads/media/207_d.pdf


----------



## racoon (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt daran denkt, dass Baden-Württemberg Aalangeln teilweise  komplett verboten hat, und hier tonnenweise Glasaal geschmuggelt wird,  ist es doch kein Wunder, wenn Angler sauer sind auf ihre unfähigen  Verbände und die anglerfeindliche Politik.



Scheinbar ist der Fang und der Handel mit Glasaalen verboten, sonst wäre Europol da ja nicht tätig geworden.
Finde ich persönlich toll, dass sich da für Tiere und somit gegen Wilderei eingesetzt wurde.
Aber was zum Teufel hat das auch nur ansatzweise mit unfähigen Verbänden oder anglerfeindlicher Politik zu tun ?

Bester Thomas - Dein Engagement in allen Ehren, aber inzwischen versteifst Du Dich derart auf 'Deinen Kampf', überall suchst Du etwas um gegen den achso bösen Gegner zu schießen. Inzwischen verkommt das Anglerboard immer mehr zu Deiner persönlichen Verbandspolitik - Plattform.


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*



racoon schrieb:


> Bester Thomas - Dein Engagement in allen Ehren, aber inzwischen versteifst Du Dich derart auf 'Deinen Kampf', überall suchst Du etwas um gegen den achso bösen Gegner zu schießen. Inzwischen verkommt das Anglerboard immer mehr zu Deiner persönlichen Verbandspolitik - Plattform.



Da hast du einen sehr guten Rat für umsonst bekommen. Hoffentlich nicht umsonst, sondern nur kostenlos.
Gruß


----------



## Frame (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*



racoon schrieb:


> Aber was zum Teufel hat das auch nur ansatzweise mit unfähigen Verbänden oder anglerfeindlicher Politik zu tun ?
> 
> Bester Thomas - Dein Engagement in allen Ehren, aber inzwischen versteifst Du Dich derart auf 'Deinen Kampf', überall suchst Du etwas um gegen den achso bösen Gegner zu schießen. Inzwischen verkommt das Anglerboard immer mehr zu Deiner persönlichen Verbandspolitik - Plattform.



Das liegt mir auch schon sehr, sehr lange auf der Zunge#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

Ich bin eben bereits selber betroffen vom Aalangelverbot in B-W dank unfähiger Verbände, nix anderes hab ich geschrieben:


> Wenn man jetzt daran denkt, dass Baden-Württemberg Aalangeln teilweise komplett verboten hat, und hier tonnenweise Glasaal geschmuggelt wird, ist es doch kein Wunder, wenn Angler sauer sind auf ihre unfähigen Verbände und die anglerfeindliche Politik.



Wer das dann das liest mit dem Glasaalschmuggel und dann nicht sauer wird auf seine versagenden Verbände, die das mit der Abschaffung des Verbotes  nicht hinkriegen, obwohl der Präsi vom Verband Mitglied der Regierungsfraktion im Landtag ist, dessen Partei- und Fraktionskumpel Röhm Präsi vom Wasserkraftverband in B-W ist und Ausbau Wasserkraft von diesen Herren beschlossen wurde (2 der Hauptursachen also mit Aalschreddern und Schmuggel), dann soll ich da nicht kotzen?

Informiert euch also erst mal..

Oder setzt euch nen Heiligenschein auf, wenn euch das nix ausmacht, wenn ihr da unter solchen Umständen das Aalangeln verboten bekommt. 

Muss nicht jeder begreifen - mancher merkts eben erst dann, wenn ihm selber das Verbot ins Haus steht..

Dann ists aber wieder zu spät...........


----------



## racoon (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

Etwas abgeändert:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt daran denkt, dass Baden-Württemberg Aalangeln teilweise  komplett verboten hat, und hier tonnenweise Glasaal geschmuggelt wird,  ist es doch kein Wunder, wenn Angler sauer sind auf ihre unfähigen  Verbände und die anglerfeindliche Politik.




Wenn man jetzt daran denkt, dass Hessen das Rauchen in Kneipen teilweise  komplett verboten hat, und hier tonnenweise Zigaretten  geschmuggelt werden,  ist es doch kein Wunder, wenn Raucher sauer sind auf ihre unfähigen Interessenvertreter und die raucherfeindliche Politik.

Macht es Sinn ? Genau so wenig, obwohl nur die Schmuggelprodukte und die Personengruppen geändert wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

Mit dem Unterschied, dass rauchen in Kneipen bundesweit (nach Land unterschiedlich) verboten wurde, beim Aalangelverbot B-WW als einziges Bundesland unter gegeben Voraussetzungen mit Verbandsoberen Vorreiter macht..


> Wer das dann das liest mit dem Glasaalschmuggel und dann nicht sauer wird auf seine versagenden Verbände, die das mit der Abschaffung des Verbotes  nicht hinkriegen, obwohl der Präsi vom Verband Mitglied der Regierungsfraktion im Landtag ist, dessen Partei- und Fraktionskumpel Röhm Präsi vom Wasserkraftverband in B-W ist und Ausbau Wasserkraft von diesen Herren beschlossen wurde (2 der Hauptursachen also mit Aalschreddern und Schmuggel), dann soll ich da nicht kotzen?



Informiert euch also erst mal..

Aalangel- und weitere Angelverbote zum aufwachen (die einen früher, die anderen später) werden aber sicher so oder so noch kommen..

Man kann gegen Warner wettern oder gegen Verbieter - jeder wie er will......

Daher bin ich hier raus, weitermachen ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

Finde ich nicht Verwunderlich, für jeden bestehenden Markt gibt es solch ein Risiko. Wenn Rinderherden gestohlen werden, sind Glas-Aale wohl keine Hürde.


----------



## iXware (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied, dass rauchen in Kneipen bundesweit (nach Land unterschiedlich) verboten wurde, beim Aalangelverbot B-WW als einziges Bundesland unter gegeben Voraussetzungen mit Verbandsoberen Vorreiter macht..



das müssen die vielleicht machen, damit keiner merkt, daß die Aale durch die Wasserkraftanlagen (Anzahl = 1485) geheckselt werden... aber warum passiert das in Bayern nicht - da - gibts ja mehr als doppelt so viel Wasserkraftanlagen (3578)


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

10 t Glasaalschmuggeln ist genauso verwerflich wie  6 Wochen lang jedenTag 50 Heringe oder mehr zu fangen und damit  ohne Finanzamt und Gewerbe zu handeln  oder 100 Tage im Jahr 5 Dorsche zu fangen und das halbe Dorf damit versorgen, gegen kleines Trinkgeld natürlich.


----------



## Fruehling (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*



racoon schrieb:


> ...Bester Thomas - Dein Engagement in allen Ehren, aber inzwischen versteifst Du Dich derart auf 'Deinen Kampf', überall suchst Du etwas um gegen den achso bösen Gegner zu schießen. Inzwischen verkommt das Anglerboard immer mehr zu Deiner persönlichen Verbandspolitik - Plattform.



*Ich will ein Kind von dir!* :q


----------



## fischbär (10. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

Ich stimme völlig damit überein, dass das absolut gar nichts mit den Verbänden zu tun hat.
Ich hoffe die Schmuggler landen in irgendeinem asiatischen Knast wo *********-Klöten eine teure Delikatesse sind. In Brasilien soll es solche Besserungsanstalten ja geben. ;-)


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> 10 t Glasaalschmuggeln ist genauso verwerflich wie 6 Wochen lang jedenTag 50 Heringe oder mehr zu fangen und damit ohne Finanzamt und Gewerbe zu handeln oder 100 Tage im Jahr 5 Dorsche zu fangen und das halbe Dorf damit versorgen, gegen kleines Tringeld natürlich.


 
 Du bist ja lustig.
 Ist so als wenn man Körperverletzung mit ungewollter Todesfolge mit Völkermord vergleichen würde. 
 Frei nach tot ist tot.
Schade das ich auch nicht glaube das die Gerichte das wirklich hart bestrafen werden.
 10 Tonnen Glasaale, die nun ausfallen sind halt wieder ein weiterer fetter Sargnagel für den Aal.
 Ist wohl vergleichbar mit den Stoßzähnen von  tausenden von Elefanten.
 Wetten das das härter bestraft würde?


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*



iXware schrieb:


> @elmshorner69
> die beschlagnahmten Tier verschwinden sicherlich in einer Aservatenkammer bis zu den Gerichtsterminen als Beweismittel...
> 
> 
> ...




 Du setzt die Zahl der Überlebenden Glasaale mit 1% sicher viel zu hoch.
 So das sich schwupp die Anzahl der Laichfische mal eben um Nullstellen erhöhen könnte.
 Egal auf die Zahl aller legal in Europa gefischten Glasaale von 2006(Deine Angabe) wären das nun 10 % aller legal gefischten Aale.
 Bei Diesem Fall.
 Ob in ganz Deutschland letztes Jahr 10 000 Kg Glassaale selbst einwanderte ist glaube ich gar nicht so sicher.
 Vielleicht versteht man dann die Menge um die es geht.

 Bei Gewinnen wie im Drogenhandel, braucht es eben auch ähnliche Verfolgung und Strafen.
 Wobei Abhängige sich ja selbst schädigen, hier aber beraubt man Andere.


----------



## thanatos (11. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*



racoon schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist der Fang und der Handel mit Glasaalen verboten, sonst wäre Europol da ja nicht tätig geworden.
> Finde ich persönlich toll, dass sich da für Tiere und somit gegen Wilderei eingesetzt wurde.
> Aber was zum Teufel hat das auch nur ansatzweise mit unfähigen Verbänden oder anglerfeindlicher Politik zu tun ?
> 
> Bester Thomas - Dein Engagement in allen Ehren, aber inzwischen versteifst Du Dich derart auf 'Deinen Kampf', überall suchst Du etwas um gegen den achso bösen Gegner zu schießen. Inzwischen verkommt das Anglerboard immer mehr zu Deiner persönlichen Verbandspolitik - Plattform.



#d sehe ich gar nicht so ,wenigstens mal einer der sich in die Materie rein kniet und sie zur Sprache bringt #6


----------



## Flymen (11. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Thomas hier eine ganz hervorragende Arbeit bezüglich angelpolitischer Themen leistet! Ob die Bewertungen und Rückschlüsse immer die Richtigen sind, sei erstmal dahin gestellt.

Von vielen Themen die der Thomas hier anspricht, hätte ich bis heute nicht gewusst. Und deshalb möchte ich mich beim Thomas für seine Arbeit herzlich bedanken!

Nun finde ich den Bogen zwischen der Glassaalschmuggelei und der Verbandsarbeit auch nicht so richtig und beim Dorsch wäre meine erster Ansatz eine für alle Seiten ertragbare und vor allem für die Dorschbestände sinnvolle und nachhaltige Regelung.
Nun sind wir hier aber in einem Forum und kann dann entsprechend argumentieren und diskutieren, wenn man glaubt, dass der Thomas da falsch liegt...wozu mir leider viel zu oft die Zeit fehlt.

Ich hoffe, dass Thomas hier weiter so überragend informiert!


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*



thanatos schrieb:


> #d sehe ich gar nicht so ,wenigstens mal einer der sich in die Materie rein kniet und sie zur Sprache bringt #6



 Wenn man sich mit etwas wirklich "beschäftigt" verändert es einen oft auch....
 Wenn man sich intensiver mit etwas beschäftigt, als Andere erscheint  sicher auch die so entstandene Meinung abweichend.

 Für den der sich da reinkniet kann das ganz schön bitter werden, wenn die Mehrheit diese Dinge dann gar nicht wissen will.
 Mag sein das es dann auch mal verbittert klingt, was aber eher Frust über die Mehrheit ist.

 Die Mehrheit hat halt die Macht und die Mehrheit will einfach in Ruhe gelassen werden und möchte vorrangig Ihren Spaß.

 Wir sollten alle viel mehr auf Experten hören, anstatt vorrangig dummen Mehrheiten nur zu folgen.
 Jeder von wird nur in Teilbereichen überdurchschnittlich viel Wissen haben und es wird immer Wissendere geben deren Meinung wir kaum verstehen, auch wenn sie vielleicht richtiger ist.

 Das hier ist ein Forum, es dient dem Austausch von Meinungen.
 Ihr bekommt selten die Möglichkeit, das Menschen versuchen Ihre Meinung auch zu erklären oder zu begründen.

 Meist wird nur eine Meinung rausgehauen, oder (Wissenschaft) nur die Grundlagen ohne Meinung geliefert.

 Passt schon Thomas, auch wenn es manchmal schon sehr arg erscheint.:m
 Aber die Auseinandersetzung mit Verbandsdingen und Angelpolitik hat Dich halt auch prägend verändert.
 Die Mehrheit hat sich damit ungleich weniger auseinandergesetzt und will nur Ihren Spaß.


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

Zahlen und Fakten zum Glasaal. 
Was wissen wir über die angeblichen Schmuggler? Nix.
Sie haben laut Presse Glasaale geschmuggelt.  
Mit Glasaalen zu handeln ist nicht verboten. Es müssen nur bestimmte Mengen bestimmter Größen laut EU Verordnung in Europa zu Besatzzwecken verwendet werden (60% der gefangenen Aale unter 20cm).
Die Mengen darüber können frei gehandelt und verkauft werden.
Deshalb ist zu vermuten, die illegalität war der Schmuggel, ein Zollvergehen.
Oder es stimmt vielleicht überhaupt nichts in der Pressemeldung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

ja nu, wenn man sich nicht mehr auf Meldungen von Europol selber verlassen sollen können darf..................................


----------



## Kay63 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mit etwas wirklich "beschäftigt" verändert es einen oft auch....
> Wenn man sich intensiver mit etwas beschäftigt, als Andere erscheint  sicher auch die so entstandene Meinung abweichend.
> 
> Für den der sich da reinkniet kann das ganz schön bitter werden, wenn die Mehrheit diese Dinge dann gar nicht wissen will.
> ...



Du hast das wirklich gut zusammengefasst, was mir manchmal so durch den Kopf geht. Danke!


----------



## BERND2000 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

Vielleicht noch einen Nachschlag um welche Größenordnungen es da geht.
http://www.finanzen.net/nachricht/a...Schwarzhandel-mit-Aal-nach-Asien-quot-4912241

 Wenn man das Kg für 200€ bekommt und es dann für bis zu 1500€ in Asien verkaufen kann, ist der Anreiz natürlich enorm.

 Ich will mal eben versuchen entsprechende Angebote zu finden, die es vor 1-2 Jahren vielfach und offen gab.https://www.alibaba.com/showroom/live-glass-eel.html.

 Da hat sich etwas getan, so offen wenigstens nicht mehr.

 Gleichzeitig zeigt es aber immer noch die Preise, die für andere Aal*arten* gezahlt werden.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Zahlen und Fakten zum Glasaal.
> 
> Zahlen und Fakten und dann kommt der übliche Kokolores aus der Rubrik "Willmalwassagen"...|uhoh:
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich das! Da du die Meldung eh nicht kapiert hast, könnte es sein, daß sie einfach falsch ist, davon müssen wir ausgehen...|uhoh:



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich will mal eben versuchen entsprechende Angebote zu finden, die es vor 1-2 Jahren vielfach und offen gab.https://www.alibaba.com/showroom/live-glass-eel.html.
> 
> Da hat sich etwas getan, so offen wenigstens nicht mehr.
> 
> Gleichzeitig zeigt es aber immer noch die Preise, die für andere Aal*arten* gezahlt werden.



|bigeyes



Schmeckt denn Amerikanischer Glasaal genau so gut wie Europäischer?|kopfkrat


----------



## NaabMäx (15. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

Verstehe dahingehend den Gesetzgeber prinzipiel nicht.
Entweder wir haben zu wenig Aale, dann gehört der Handel und Fang von Glasallen komplett verboten und zwar min. Europaweit. Oder wir haben ausreichend?
Geg. den begrenzten Fang lediglich zu Besatzzwecken im eigenen Land erlauben.

Wird man nicht zu einem kompletten Fang und Handelsverbot übergehen, werden, falls nur auf Landesebene durchgesetzt, die Fische geg. wo anders abgefangen.

Denke es leben nicht so viele Berufsfischer vom Zeitlich arg begrenzten Glassaalfang, dass die Existenzbedroht wären.

Wenn die Chinesen welche wollen, sollten Sie ihre vor deren Küste Fangen. Ist das Leergefischt, kommen Sie selber auf andere Ideen.   

mfg
NM


----------



## BERND2000 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schmeckt denn Amerikanischer Glasaal genau so gut wie Europäischer?|kopfkrat


 
 Ich mag keinen Aal, bin da also nicht der richtige...

 Aber Andere werden den Ami-AAl  sicher schon probiert haben.
 Teilweise wurde der ja im Osten  Deutschlands bei Untersuchen recht zahlreich (über 20%) vorgefunden


----------



## BERND2000 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Verstehe dahingehend den Gesetzgeber prinzipiel nicht.
> Entweder wir haben zu wenig Aale, dann gehört der Handel und Fang von Glasallen komplett verboten und zwar min. Europaweit. Oder wir haben ausreichend?
> Geg. den begrenzten Fang lediglich zu Besatzzwecken im eigenen Land erlauben.
> 
> ...


 
 Es leben eine ganze Anzahl von Fischern auch vom Glasaalfang, ist halt ein Teil Ihres Einkommens.
 (Ich meine 2000 gelesen zu haben)

 Wobei viele weitere Glasaale besetzen um Aale zu fangen, wie z.B in Deutschland.

 Werden wohl einige 10 000 Menschen in Europa sein, die mehr oder weniger vom Glasaalfang und Handel.   profitieren oder gar abhängig sind.
 Viele Fischer, Aufzucht und Mastanlagen und natürlich Räuchereien und Fischhandel.
 Die vielen Aalangler im Binnenland, kommen noch extra.


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. März 2017)

*AW: Glasaalschmuggel - Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen*

@Sten einfach mal so gefragt, ist dein Nickname auch dein Progamm?
Glasaalhandel ist innerhalb der EU durchaus erlaubt. Nur der Export nach ausserhalb der Eu ist verboten:
Und solange wir in Deutschland in Bayern Aale in die Donau und ihre Nebenflüsse besetzen damit da einige Fischer die fangen und verkaufen können sollten wir hier nicht so dicke Backen machen.
Diese Aale helfen dem europäischen Aal auch nicht zur Bestandsförderung sondern nur den Konten der "legalen Händler und Berufsfischer" während in Baden-Württemberg kein Zuschuss zu Glasaal Besatz gewährt wird weil wir im entsprechenden Rheineinzugsgebiet auch nicht angeln dürfen oder so ähnlich. In Rheinland Pfalz wo man auf Aale im Rhein angeln darf gibt es auch Zuschüssse.


----------

